# Pregnant Boer. Due around Jan 14th



## Tiffany Valdez (Jan 15, 2021)

Hello, I have a couple of questions. 
1. My boer was exposed on August 19- 22, as to what buck owner has told me. I took my does to her around Aug 15 and they stayed there intill Aug 30. One of the two does aborted her baby due to idk. But she is fine and healthy. Other doe she has me quesaing... Jan 6 th she started to kick around and make her nest, started to pant, and she was up and down, Do goats get Braxton Hicks? Like humans?? We took out for a walk and she was fine the next day. She had clear mucus discharge for the next week and still mucus today. Jan 12 same thing we take for normal walks everyday. All my goats get there walk in. Even the billy. Yesterday we noticed her tail is soaked... splashing all over when I go and check. White mucus with very light tan is sticking out. So I went to watching her constantly every two hours. Today she is just laying there.... chilling... can some one help with a better due date then what I was given? She is pregnant and has two sacks because of ultrasound. The photos are starting off from Saturday- up intill yesterday. The ones in field and by my other goats are starting off Saturday, the ones in red pen enclosed pen are from two days ago.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

On a150 day pregnancy..you doe would deliver Jan 16- 19. So to me..her body is preparing for kidding. Stretching, mucus, is normal. Is this her first? Ive had a doe go 160 days...some 145. Just watch her. The pawing, then getting up. Pawing then laying down...is a pretty good sign they in labor. But alot of amber colored discharge means she is getting close.


----------



## Tiffany Valdez (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks, this is her first year. She will be two Easter Day this year. She very loose and tail ligaments are no longer there.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Just keep checking on her. The amber goo means babies are coming. Especially if you see a bubble. Watch for the hooves.


----------



## Tiffany Valdez (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks! Appreciate it


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Yea, you are definitely close. I would think any day now, and surely no more than a week. Be sure to give her lots of extra nutrition for those babies!


----------



## Tiffany Valdez (Jan 15, 2021)

JML Farms said:


> Yea, you are definitely close. I would think any day now, and surely no more than a week. Be sure to give her lots of extra nutrition for those babies!


Yes, she has her own grain, minerals loose, she loves kale and lettuce so I always have that in the goats fridge. So now I just wait. She loves to be with me. She was always attached to me since she was small.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Welcome to TGS,


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Tiffany Valdez (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks everyone!! No babies yet.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Welcome!
How is it going with her? Any babies yet?


----------



## Tiffany Valdez (Jan 15, 2021)

Hey no babies yet, I will go back out in 30 min just to do regular nightly check. Baby is moving around though. You can feel him/her kicking


----------



## Tiffany Valdez (Jan 15, 2021)

We had babies today. I wasn’t there when it happen... figures! But mom and babies are good. She had two, one male and one female.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! They look great


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! Congratulations on two healthy babies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats the way it goes....sometimes! They are just gorgeous! Mom did a good job. They are here...healthy..and now You can Spoil them ! Congrats!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations the baby's are adorable!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations cute kids, I’ll bet you’re thrilled.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Good job! Glad all went well.


----------



## Tiffany Valdez (Jan 15, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Congratulations cute kids, I'll bet you're thrilled.


Ohhh man! I was excited. I went to go check on the momma and she was there with both of them!! Both are eating off the momma. Believe it or not, I cried I was so happy!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Tiffany Valdez said:


> Ohhh man! I was excited. I went to go check on the momma and she was there with both of them!! Both are eating off the momma. Believe it or not, I cried I was so happy!


That's wonderful too! I believe you, I cried out of happiness too!


----------



## Tiffany Valdez (Jan 15, 2021)

Tiffany Valdez said:


> We had babies today. I wasn't there when it happen... figures! But mom and babies are good. She had two, one male and one female.


I have them in sweaters because it was negative last night. Below are some pictures of them in there jammies.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Tiffany Valdez said:


> Ohhh man! I was excited. I went to go check on the momma and she was there with both of them!! Both are eating off the momma. Believe it or not, I cried I was so happy!


Aww, sounds like you're totally thrilled! 
New babies are so much fun and exciting. Make sure you cuddle them a lot so they're people goats not stand-off-ish later


----------



## Tiffany Valdez (Jan 15, 2021)

Yes, that’s how the momma is but then again she was bottle baby


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aaaww! So cute!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh snuggle & cuddle them for me too! So cute!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That's the best thing, walk out to the barn and find 2 healthy, dry and eating babies! 
Congratulations! :clapping:


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

I love baby goats in jammers!! So adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Tiffany Valdez (Jan 15, 2021)

Update on our babies! They are very active and jumping around. They play around. Mom is really good with her babies. She pays attention to both babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, glad they are doing well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Loved the blanket pose! So cute! Glad they are doing well!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So very cute!! You must be very busy these days... cuddling goat babies!


----------



## Blessed Boer's (Nov 8, 2019)

So cute!


----------



## Tiffany Valdez (Jan 15, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> So very cute!! You must be very busy these days... cuddling goat babies!


Yes, always checking on them.


----------



## Tiffany Valdez (Jan 15, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Adorable, glad they are doing well.


The kids are photogenic, very active today jumping around! So cute. Is it okay if they are nibbling on the alfalfa feed for the mom?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Tiffany Valdez said:


> The kids are photogenic, very active today jumping around! So cute. Is it okay if they are nibbling on the alfalfa feed for the mom?


Yes,it's fine. Babies taste everything, and if moms doing it it must be ok. That's how they learn.


----------

